# 2007 Tomy AFX champcar and NYPD car P I C T U R E S !!



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.bglawns.com/gmc.htm


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree! Especially like the lightbar on that cruiser. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: I'm from NYC-BKLYN & I want the NYPD Police cruiser !


:dude: Neal


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They look good. I just wish they would do the windows black instead of that gray they use.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm much more into the champcars, I'm a racer, y'know  Please note those are pre-production images.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

seabass


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tracey:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Will Power (Great name!):


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Wilson:










I have HQ images if any wants me to email them copies?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Those are very cool! I really like the Will Power colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

When and Where will I be able to find them? I need the champcars.


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Omega said:


> When and Where will I be able to find them? I need the champcars.
> 
> 
> Dave


Racemasters own site and the usual online suspects.

http://www.toyracecars.com/


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Will Power reminds me of Crayola Crayon Boxes*

http://crayola.com/products/display.cfm?product=4

This car will be called the Crayola Car in my abode. (although I do like the name, "Will Power")

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update Deane!

Those new Champ Car bodies are fantastic. :thumbsup:

Cool cop car- now I can finally do the HO slot car recreations of *America's Worst Cop Chases* and *Vanishing Point*!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Scott, I love your action scenes... Vanishing Point is one of my fav' movie


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Ha ha!! Great images, Scott!

I wish that the PoPo had clear inserts for the windows. That looks like it'd be fun to romp around with if it were lighter. Have to chop them there windows outta there...


----------

